# Acer Aspire 5630 will not boot



## ric1 (Apr 10, 2008)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f108/acer-laptop-will-not-boot-190381.html

First of all hello.

all it is, is that basically when i power on the laptop on i'm presented with the Acer splash screen and then it will hang. i cannot get into bios pressing f2 nor am i giving any option when holding down alt and pressing f10. The link above links to a thread created on the same type of issue but noticed that a member told another member to make a new thread ,hence this new thread. I have the exact same problem on the Acer Aspire 5630.

Once i can get into the bios, i can pretty much cruise along from there but at the minute can't even get into that. i may not even need to go into the bios if it will just boot vista. This is my cousins laptop and all the infromation i was given was 'it just won't get past this screen' and given the laptop. :4-dontkno

Thanks for any help


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

hi ric1,

when you boot, do you hear any beeps? no errors on screen just the splash screen?

check your RAM first. if you have a spare RAM use it instead of the ones installed.


----------



## ric1 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks

their are no beeps at startup and no errors-just hangs or freezes at splash screen, unfortunately i have no spare RAM and when it comes to hardware i'm a complete novice really-especially with laptops.

i was half-tempted to go and reset the cmos jumpers as this solved a similar problem on an advent t12 desktop a few years ago but really don't know what to do if that wasn't to work.

i'll have a look inside at the weekend. don't really have the time to be messing with it until saturday.

thanks again, cheers.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

i do not think there is a CMOS jumper in laptops, i may be wrong :4-dontkno

well a few things to try since we do not have any errors to work with...

1. remove the battery and power ON using AC adapter only..
2. try the other way around... no AC adapter only battery

try the 1 and 2 and see if the hang happens on both occasions. also you can do a reset like this:

1. remove battery and AC adapter from laptop
2. press power ON button for at least 30 secs.
3. release button and attach battery/AC adapter
4. power ON as normal


----------



## cosmin2007 (Mar 9, 2008)

@TriggerFinger Thanks for the second tip with pressing power without battery and without AC on too. It saved my life on Acer Aspire 5735z today !


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

cosmin2007 said:


> @TriggerFinger Thanks for the second tip with pressing power without battery and without AC on too. It saved my life on Acer Aspire 5735z today !


I am glad to know it worked for you.


----------

